# Keeping sand and gravel seperate?



## Racie_Gracy (Jul 6, 2012)

Want to do gravel on the two back corners and sand in the middle of the tank for a "forest meets beach" effect.

Anyone got any good ideas on how to keep the two separate?

Thanky! 

Grace


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Rocks...


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

You can use some kind of thin plastic. 

I think thegreenmachineonline.com has something they call substrate dividers also... they are in the UK.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

Fiberglass screen maybe?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There are several ways, but the most basic concept is to make a solid barrier. 

Rocks work, but you need to 'mortar' them together. I use expanding foam. There is a black one sold for water falls, or the construction type that is usually yellow. 

You could use expanding foam and no rocks. Just build it up slowly to the height you want. 

A thin strip of plastic works. You would hold it in shape with rocks then silicone it at the bottom and where it touched the sided of the tank. Then fill carefully so the weight is the same on both sides. Do not just dump in all the gravel first- do a few scoops of gravel, then a few of sand, back and forth. This sort of material is sold in stores like Tap Plastics. There are several product names such as Lexan and others. They all work. Just find a thin enough sheet. To cut this material be VERY careful. I mark a line then use a razor knife guided by a straight edge. The cut does not have to be all the way through. Then snap it. If you are making a long piece it might take a couple of people to snap it. Silicone does not stick very well to these, so make sure all the oils from your fingers are cleaned off. It will hold long enough to build the set up.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

The plastic that James uses <--- guy who owns green machine. it looks like plastic trim used to put around a garden. That's what i have used to support substrate that is built up


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive seen people silicone glass pieces down


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Woody0229 said:


> The plastic that James uses <--- guy who owns green machine. it looks like plastic trim used to put around a garden. That's what i have used to support substrate that is built up


I second this. I have seen him build the tank in which he used them. I am a bit too lazy right now to go and find the video though. But its the long tank with the slopes on opposite sides of the tank with a sand valley inbetween. Fast forward to about 17:14ish to see him use the dividers. There is a thread from last week or so that is of the same topic in which there is a link to his video. Otherwise you can search for it on youtube.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Rocks...


I second rocks. At least that's what I'm doing. I don't think it's a problem if the substrate and sand touch either.


----------

